# Psychz Networks adds ChinaTelecom & CN2



## drmike (Jul 14, 2015)

Psychz posts here and since we have some frowns about slim or whatever style press, I'll post it here... China remains a market folks need to address and any upstream creating a blend to address it should stand out a bit.

-----------------------------

Psychz Networks picks up China Telecom & CN2 to deliver more robust and optimized routes to the Asia-Pacific (APAC) region for its clients.

KEY BENEFITS OF THE PARTNERSHIP:

 


Guaranteed best routes during peak times
Lowered latency through direct routes to mainland China
Improved speeds via less congested routes during high usage times at major peering points.


If you have any further questions or comments please contact us at sales (at) psychz.net


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 14, 2015)

Great.  Just three more spamateers, and they can summon Captain Botnet.


----------



## Munzy (Jul 15, 2015)

I was attempting to use Psychz DDOS protection as a cheap front end for a gaming network I have. Problems showed up quite quickly when a DDOS attack hit there network as my whole GRE session just dropped. I had to resort to running it over an encrypted VPN just to keep it from dropping every few hours. i finally gave up and moved it to Ramnode.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 15, 2015)

Yeah that's one problem I realized with some GRE Tunnels.  The beautiful thing about OVH though is that you have access to the firewalls and are able to set a whitelist for the GRE Tunnel servers.


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 15, 2015)

Aldryic C said:


> Great.  Just three more spamateers, and they can summon Captain Botnet.


They claim the problem (all of those attack bots with unassigned.psychz.net that used to hit servers nonstop 24/7 ) has been dealt with and abuse reports are now being dealt with promptly.  To their benefit the number of Spamhaus SBL's they've been receiving over the past year or so is minimal, the overall SenderBase reputation of their IP space has improved over what it was, and CleanTalk is showing a significant decrease in bot/spamming activity from their IP ranges.

disclosure: _I'm giving them the benefit of the doubt that they've taken steps to deal with the problems but I've been blocking their entire AS for the past 3-4 years and it remains blocked...it usually takes me at least a year to remove a long term offender from my block lists once they've cleared up their act._


----------



## Profuse-Jim (Jul 15, 2015)

We have customers that resell VPS, VPN services to Asian clients, and the majority of the abuse we had few years back was due to that.  We have better control now because we have inbound and outbound monitoring that alerts us when there's botnet attacks or spamming being sent from our network.  While this is a never ending battle we have a dedicated staff of techs that constantly monitor our network for both outbound attacks and spamming, so you can rest assure we have the resources to manage our 500k+ IP address.


----------



## Profuse-Jim (Jul 15, 2015)

Munzy said:


> I was attempting to use Psychz DDOS protection as a cheap front end for a gaming network I have. Problems showed up quite quickly when a DDOS attack hit there network as my whole GRE session just dropped. I had to resort to running it over an encrypted VPN just to keep it from dropping every few hours. i finally gave up and moved it to Ramnode.


How long ago was this?


----------



## Munzy (Jul 15, 2015)

Profuse-Jim said:


> How long ago was this?


Less then 2 months ago.


----------



## Profuse-Jim (Jul 15, 2015)

Munzy said:


> Less then 2 months ago.


We upgraded our DDoS equipment a few weeks ago due to issues with GREs and Minecraft servers, if you want to give us a try again toss me a PM and I'll give you a month free.


----------



## Munzy (Jul 15, 2015)

Profuse-Jim said:


> We upgraded our DDoS equipment a few weeks ago due to issues with GREs and Minecraft servers, if you want to give us a try again toss me a PM and I'll give you a month free.


I still have the service so I can do some tests in a few. Glad to know you are working on it though, was quite aggravating.


----------



## Profuse-Jim (Jul 15, 2015)

Munzy said:


> I still have the service so I can do some tests in a few. Glad to know you are working on it though, was quite aggravating.


GRE tunnels typically requires tweaking depending on the end user equipment there can be MTU issues or fragmentation problems that can cause sites , services, or IP to be un availible. We have resolved most of these issues by coaching clients on MTU size they need to be at as well as fragmentation tweaking on our tunnel side to avoid these performance problems.


----------



## Vega (Jul 15, 2015)

I am hoping things are good with them as I am still skeptical of service(based on past reviews) but still curious to give em a shot.

I was looking at buyvm and their managed VPS but no clue what is happening there at the moment. So definitely giving psychz serious consideration(have been for like 2 months now haha)


----------



## Francisco (Jul 15, 2015)

Vega said:


> I was looking at buyvm and their managed VPS but no clue what is happening there at the moment.


With?

We've been signing on people for managed for the past month or two without issue, we just haven't finished the pages.

Francisco


----------



## William (Jul 16, 2015)

CN2 will help with some Chinese traffic but CNT will not help - No matter if you peer directly with them (on IX/private) or buy transit, their ports from LAX are extremely oversubscribed.


----------



## Profuse-Jim (Jul 16, 2015)

Vega said:


> I am hoping things are good with them as I am still skeptical of service(based on past reviews) but still curious to give em a shot.
> 
> I was looking at buyvm and their managed VPS but no clue what is happening there at the moment. So definitely giving psychz serious consideration(have been for like 2 months now haha)


We have had a great track record on customer satisfaction. In the past we had its growing pains where we were signing up more clients than we can handle them on the abuse level, operational, and provisioning that some clients did get the bad end of the stick. However we have improved those issues using automation along with a larger work force. If you take a look we've been rated by INC one of the fastest growing companies in the US.

 

I am confident you'll see a different type of operation from what you experienced in the past. No only that all spam, complaints, reviews are all dated 3-4 years ago nothing has been recent.


----------



## Wintereise (Jul 17, 2015)

William said:


> CN2 will help with some Chinese traffic but CNT will not help - No matter if you peer directly with them (on IX/private) or buy transit, their ports from LAX are extremely oversubscribed.


+1, and even if you get past LAX -- there's no way to fix internal congestion that is on their last mile backbone.

That was a losing battle when we tried it, I can't imagine things have changed any lately.


----------

